# Raw feeding horror story.



## aisling (Feb 1, 2010)

This didn't happen to me, but to a client at a vet clinic I work at.

Their older, spayed, female Australian Shepherd who was fed raw (what exactly her diet was I have no clue) came into our clinic due to lethargy, not eating, not defecating... X-rays showed a blockage in her bowels. We gave her laxatives and enemas to no avail. The doctor finally opted to go in surgically to remove the blockage. I was the technician monitoring her vitals when the vet pulled out a compact wad of feces and bone. She recovered well from the surgery but had/has? complications from scar tissue in her rectum - something which makes it difficult for her to pass stool.

Anyway, I currently feed my dogs TOTW and would like to comfortably feed them raw. I have read a lot of articles, websites, posts, etc. but am still uncertain as to what I would need to/should feed my own personal dogs, consisting of: a 5 year old spayed female Irish Red and White Setter (est weight: 47lbs), a 2 year old intact female Irish Red and White Setter (est weight: 43lbs), a 1 year old spayed female Brittany (est weight: 30lbs), and a 3 year old intact female German Shepherd (est weight: 77lbs).

I found this thread, which is very helpful: http://www.dogforums.com/dog-food-forum/45460-more-raw-feeding-questions.html

But still welcome any advice/opinions, etc.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

ever since mama cass choked on a peanut....i've not been comfortable feeding my husband nor my dogs 

i pulled a piece of kibble out of my dog's mouth years ago when she was younger...she had stopped breathing....we did the puppy heimlich on her...i remember, in my twenties, eating beef ribs and a sliver cut my intestines to the point where i lost blood...internally...

i take risks crossing the street.

and, yet...and, yet...i feed my pug whose dentition is not made for raw....raw. i feed my corgi mix raw....i sit with them when they eat....

my vet had to admit that most of the problems that require surgery were not from raw bones, but were from rawhide....and cooked bones...and rubber and garbage and wood, believe it or not...

yes, i became a wee bit confrontational when he said watch out for bones....and i asked him what he pulled out of dogs' guts the most...

so whilst i was not comfy in the beginning....i am so much more so now. i take precautions....i don't hover..

and my dogs teeth are pearly white, especially the pug...their fur is breathtakingly black and silky....my eleven year old has bounce and now picks on the three year old pug....they don't have bad breath, sensitive stomachs, no more eye goobers, no more ear infections...

the vet pronounced them muscular and in wonderful shape.

and i think the advice from that particular part of the forum is wonderful.....there will be adjustments....and there will be transitional issues until you get your raw legs....but once you're there, and your dogs are there...you're really there...and there is no going back...the changes are that astounding.


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

There are risks taken with any kind of dog food. There have been many cases of dogs choking to death on kibble. Its a matter of knowing your dog with raw food and what they can and can't handle. Certain pieces I hand feed to both of my girls so they slow down and do a better job chewing. 

Don't let one incident turn you from it. Accidents happen, some are preventable.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

sounds like they were feeding too much bone and not monitoring the dogs "output" sufficiently to recognize the meat/bone balance was off.

We have fed raw off and on...with 18 dogs ranging from 50-80lbs and ages 1-13, it's just too difficult to manage so we feed TOTW with raw add-ins from time to time.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Raw is what it is. A well thought out raw diet can be a godsend for owners(like myself) who have dogs who cannot tolerate kibble. A poorly constructed raw diet is no good. the key is research: RESEARCH x 1000000000. then observation. take note of your dog's eating habits and elimination...if you research well and carefully observe...you should have no issues.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

I have been feeding my dogs raw for over three years now. We have never experienced any problems with the food. I feed Primal which is a high quality, premade raw. They love it.


----------



## LDMomma (Jul 19, 2010)

We use Nature's Variety medallions which is pre-made raw. I won't go back to kibble.


----------



## STPFAN (Sep 27, 2009)

LDMomma said:


> We use Nature's Variety medallions which is pre-made raw. I won't go back to kibble.


I use that for puppies especially when they are weaning. But have found on kijijij a couple of ground raw diets for dogs locally where I am. Pretty good ingredients profiles and way cheaper than NV too!


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

When my old vet clinic and I butted heads about my feeding raw, I asked what their last few impaction removals were... they said their last two were socks. I asked if I should stop wearing and buying socks because a few dogs have had problems with them?
I dont use that vet anymore but just goes to show that anything can cause an impaction.
I am a big advocate for raw feeding and encourage it to anyone who is interested, but on the other hand I understand that many people are just not comfortable with it and respect that. If you are not comfortable dont do it. Even feeding partial raw is better than no raw at all. If for now you wanted to start off with treat meals of raw which you can get ground or whole its totally up to you.
I dont feed ground raw very often as I love the benifits of my dogs busting through whole bones. Weight bearing bones are rarely fed to our guys because they can break off in large chunks and could cause an impaction, but we do give them to one dog at a time and monitor them for recreational chewing.


----------

